# 1995 735i Computer won't boot



## jjgg (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey Bimmerfest,

I really enjoy my car, but there are a few electrical issues which need to be fixed. The battery will run dead if I leave the car for more than a week, so after I drive it I need to physically detach the leads from the battery terminals. Also when I start the car, the onboard computer doesn't boot. I then can't read my odometer, fuel gauge or temperature gauge. However... when I rev the car with the headlights on, the computer decides to boot!?  Anyone else have these issues? How would you go about troubleshooting/fixing them?

I've uploaded a video which explains the issues a little more clearly.

Thanks! :thumbup:






P.S. Brake Pads have been replaced by a registered BMW serviceman, and work fine, but as you saw, the computer likes to tell me they're stuffed. Anyone know how to fix that issue?


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Change the pad sensors. No reset tool needed once the system good. First call for the other problems is remove the electrical part of the ign swwitch and drown it in switch cleaner while turning it with a screw driver to clean the contacts. That often works and is a cheap fix. How come the service indicator is showing no green if it's just been to the shop?


----------



## jjgg (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks, I'll get right on that. As for the service indicator... not entirely sure, but I have a hunch that disconnecting the power to the computer so often may mess with the memory. The computer is in the habit of being bilingual and occasionally speaks to me in German. It could also be that, because of this issue with the computer not coming on, that the serviceman couldn't reset the server indicator? 

Thanks.


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Default to German is a fault I've not had happen to me...............yet. Being unable to reset the service indicator is a sign the battery in the cluster has died. That brings on all sorts of weird faults. If your tech does not own the reset tool I guess he does not do a lot of BMW work - ask him. BTW remove *and* disconect the ign switch before you go through the cleaning process!!


----------

